# 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

Finally I have my 4300K HID Kit installed. Actually on this GTI is alot easier than when I did the same thing on my prev. 2001.5 Passat. I use OEM headlights housing and tested already, and it DOES NOT blind people like some people said (as long as the beam pattern is adjusted properly). Yes indeed I also added the relay harness, thanks to some members here that mention it (btw the Passat does not need it).
Here are some shots:








































PIAA LED City lights only (with euroswitch):











_Modified by t0kie at 10:00 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## redline_r (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (t0kie)*

thanks for putting up these pics for comparison w/ different light sources-- much better than just the usual "here is my headlight".
Meanwhile, please do everyone a favor and just buy some headlights w/ projector lenses on them. I can barely even look at the lights in the photos bc/ of the glare! 
r


----------



## natskiboy (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (redline_r)*

what HID kit did you use?


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

^Id like to know as well..


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (t0kie)*

See how the signs are lit in this pic when they are clearly not within the area where the light is/should be focused... 








That is glare and that is severely annoying to everyone in front of you. 
Lights look good, but that's just a fact.


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

I know the projectors has much better beam pattern and no glare, but I need to take it slow, because now I'm moding 2 cars (the other one is Passat W8) at the same time. I'll do the projector later for sure.
By the way the HID kit installed is VME Kit, and is no different than McCulloch that cost me almost $300 for my W8 fogs. I'm happy with it.


----------



## DoubleFlusher (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (t0kie)*

Thanks for posting the pics.
I will be doing the Projector/HID install on my 03 GTI VR6 soon. I just got my HID kit today.
I went with the DDM 4500K kit from Xenonexpert.com
I too will post pics of the finished project.


----------



## DoubleFlusher (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (t0kie)*

Where did you get hte PIAA LEDs from, and how much? They look good.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

any other brand HID kits you guys would suggest? I really dont want to spend much over $200 if that helps. There are too many brands to choose from, and the McCulloch and Phillips are too expensive. Also, Im starting to think 4300K is a bit more legal looking than the 6000k, agree?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

There are also 5000k kits that seem to be the best compromise of both the 4300k and 6000k worlds. I personally have 6000k and find them just a hint too blue at times, while the 4300k just doesn't do it for me... so if I had to do it again, i would buy the 5000k kit. 
Also, in the HID market, you are paying for the quality and warranty of the bulbs and ballasts. This is one of the few markets where you get exactly what you pay for, every time. Keep that in mind. 
I bought my kit off of someone I know who sells them with a good warranty. It's not a philips or mcculoch name brand, but the warranty is good, I trust him, and he has sold a lot to the people on the forum (different one).


----------



## DoubleFlusher (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Try Xenonexpert.com.
That's where I got mine from, but I haven't installed them yet.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_, I trust him, and he has sold a lot to the people on the forum (different one). 

Mind sharing his name or company? I could use a few more options..TIA


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

PM me if you're interested and I'll contact him.


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (DoubleFlusher)*

PIAA LED I bought them online somewhere, but this seller also sells the same one that I bought:
http://www.racinglab.com/pisuledwebup1.html


----------



## Cmdr Data (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

I'm watching this thread on another forum for a HID kit group guy. Refer to this by someone who used to have a vw but is now driving a Honda with this HID kit. $135 for a slim ballast & relay harness kit, the price seems fair.
http://www.torontocivics.com/t...=4502


_Modified by Cmdr Data at 12:20 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Cmdr Data)*

what is the best hid kit to do a drop in, in my 03 gti headlights? price, pics, website?


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (KYLEMORRISON)*

If money is not an issue, go with McCulloch 4300K or 6000K Kit and get a projector lenses, otherwise do like I did







, use the OEM headlights and just buy the Kit. ( I got a VME 4300K from eBay for $70 shipped).


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (t0kie)*

it looks real good but is there alot of glare when looking at them? how long did it take to hook up? easy?


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (KYLEMORRISON)*

Glare is there because it's not projectors, but as far as visibility (from inside the car) it's awesome. It took me about 45 minutes, and this one was the third times I've installed the HID.


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (t0kie)*

Looks pretty good.


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (DBR007)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (t0kie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t0kie* »_Yes indeed I also added the relay harness, thanks to some members here that mention it (btw the Passat does not need it).


Can you explain why the B5.5 does not need a relay harness? I'm going to order a kit soon and its still recommended. 
Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (1Point8TDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Point8TDan* »_
Can you explain why the B5.5 does not need a relay harness? I'm going to order a kit soon and its still recommended. 
Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have 3 Passats and all 3 of them did not need a relay, and if you are a member in passatworld.com , none of them also have relay installed for their Passat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: 4300K HID Kit installed on my 03 GTI (t0kie)*

FYI: That pnp Kit you bought is in no way comparable to a actual oem set up... Stop being cheap and invest in either a retrofit and or a oem hid headlights... Kinda funny how you try and justify a pnp kit in a non hid projector, non hid reflector set up... Here are a couple shots of my old 98 gsr with a TSX retrofit... (DONE BY YOURS TRULY... ME!!)


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow... friend sent me this link, and i didn't bother to look @ the post dates before i flamed... Oh well.


----------

